# Help! Bios on online portfolio?



## OFloresPhtography (Sep 28, 2012)

So long story short I'm assembling my online portfolio using zenfolio and I'm having trouble coming up with my biography page.
I wanted to ask for any idea or guidelines for making a photographers biography.
The thing is I don't want to come off too cocky or obnoxious.
I have read other photographers bios pages to see how it is structured but some to me seem obnoxious.
English is not my subject so any helpful tips or guidelines for one to contrast their biography will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't talk about irrelevant things until you tell the visitor the most important stuff like who you are, where you're located, what you do best etc...

Nobody cares how much you loved photography as a kid when you inherited your grandfather's camera until you've already answered their questions about what you bring to the table to meet their needs.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Don't talk about irrelevant things until pice otter the important stuff like who you are, where you're located, what you do best etc...
> 
> Nobody cares how much you loved photography as a kid when you inherited your grandfather's camera until you've already answered their questions about what you bring to the table to meet their needs.




Holy Crap, so right.


----------



## OFloresPhtography (Sep 28, 2012)

To me those stories all sound the same and sound like bs.
I also had a question about making an artist statement.
What exactly is an artist statement? I'm a bit lost on the topic.
But I was told that it is a must in you biography.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 28, 2012)

Make sure you use the word 'passion' at least 3 times. Throw in the phrase "it's always been my dream..." in there somewhere for good measure, so the reader knows you're totally serious!


My advice would be to read as money other photographer bios' as you can stomach, picking the the best to model after, and noting the cheesiest.


----------



## mishele (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh god....lol I hated this process!! All I can say is don't over think it!! 
What type of photography are you into? Is this going to be a fine art Bio?


----------



## OFloresPhtography (Sep 28, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Oh god....lol I hated this process!! All I can say is don't over think it!!
> What type of photography are you into? Is this going to be a fine art Bio?



So far im hating it too. lol i dont like to write about myself. 
I'm into fine art photography and that's the purpose for the website. Which is why I'm curious about writing an artist statement


----------



## snowbear (Sep 28, 2012)

I had to write an artist's statement for my digital photo class a couple of years ago.  I just wrote a couple of paragraphs about the project's theme and what I was trying to show.


----------



## mishele (Sep 28, 2012)

Here....lol
ARTIST STATEMENT GENERATOR 2000

All kidding aside, this is a link that helped me. 
http://academic.evergreen.edu/curricular/imagingthebody/Handouts/ArtistStatementGuide.pdf
Good luck and remember....don't over think it!!! Let your work speak for it's self!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2012)

My bio FWIW...  you tell me how it rates on the cheese factor.


----------

